# my cockatiel died today



## pavan1983 (Aug 13, 2011)

our cockatiel died today. she was very healthy and fine this morning. then all of a sudden, while she was inside the house on a chair, she flew down, and started open-mouth breathing. she was very weak. we put her back inside her cage and she could barely sit up. her wings started to collapse and we took her out and she died in our hands. this all happened within 10-15 mins. what happened???

we had her 9 years and she must have been about 12-13 years old. we are deeply saddened and shocked. just want to know WHY? she showed no signs in the morning. she was her joyful playful self, talking and everything.


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry for losing your tiel i don't want happened so i can't help you there but i have experianced a healthy pet take a turn for the worse and die with no explanation and sometimes it can be more heart breaking than if you know why


----------



## pavan1983 (Aug 13, 2011)

thank you. we are so shocked. i couldn't believe it. would love to know what was wrong.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

so sorry you lost your tiel, perhaps she had some health problems out of your control like heart problems and such... You had her for quite a long time, and it sounds like you loved her and looked after her. RIP little one.


----------



## -r0byn (Aug 12, 2011)

i know how you feel, my theo died tonight in his sleep. its sad to see them go but i guess we have to move on as thats what they would've wanted. im sorry for your loss ;(<3


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

pavan1983 said:


> thank you. we are so shocked. i couldn't believe it. would love to know what was wrong.


If you have an avian vet near you it is possible to do an autopsy.
Needless to say I am very sorry for your lost one. R.I.P. Little One.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Really sorry for you loss. It is hard loosing any animal whether they go suddenly or it is a progressive thing. I remember loosing bobby a couple of weeks ago... he was fine in the morning and I came home from work and he had gone. I had only had him about 1 month but it broke my heart. He had some brain/neurological problem but nothing which would have presumed him passing away.

I would suspect some heart problem was going on. they are hidden very easily with any animal and individuals can deteriorate soo fast. Especially being an older teil, it is most probably that. Animals will cope with heart problems for so long and then it will be too much which is usually when they give up fighting it.

Very sorry for your loss. don't blame yourself for missing something being wrong as there were probably no signs to spot. thinking of you and your tiel flying high and free in full health.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i'm really sorry for your loss.


----------

